# Transfering money to a UK bank



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

What's the best way to do this?


----------



## Zaidhashimi (Sep 17, 2012)

Have an HSBC premier bank account here, open another in the UK and transfer money between those for free !


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Zaidhashimi said:


> Have an HSBC premier bank account here, open another in the UK and transfer money between those for free !


Any specifics for the premier account?
Where's HSBC in Dubai?


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

SCB allows free TT for Premium Account holders as well. Unsure about other account types. 

It'll be on the 'Net or.... brave a phone call and ask them? ;P


----------



## Zaidhashimi (Sep 17, 2012)

jimbobslats said:


> Any specifics for the premier account?
> Where's HSBC in Dubai?


Ya, you have to have a 50k salary, or place $100k on deposits. Otherwise, you can have an advance account (15 or 20k salary) and then pay 25 AED per transfer.
HSBC is in Bur Dubai (Opp central bank), Deira (close to radisson blue), Jabal Ali (gate #3 I think), and I think there another in Sharjah.
Hope that helps


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

We have an account with a currency exchange house called Global Currency Exchange.

They're a UK based company, so regulated by the Financial Services Authority.

They're cheaper than just about every bank I've come across, and I believe they'll give HSBC Premier a run for their money on rates.

Log onto their website and have a look:

https://www.gcen.co.uk/index.php?r=2601

Could save you some money!

Good luck!


----------

